# Auswahlfenster vor Hauptfenster öffnen



## e9926044 (28. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt ein Programm fertiggeschrieben mit NetBeans bei dem sich ein Fenster (JFrame) öffnet. Jetzt möchte ich, bevor sich dieses Hauptfenster aufmacht, ein Auswahlfenster aufmachen, um ein paar Einstellungen mach zu können.

Kann mir da jemand vielleicht schreiben, wie ich das am Besten mache. In meinem Projekt hab ich ja jetzt eine public class, jetzt muss ich, schätz ich mal, in dem Auswahlfenster die public class machen und dann mein fertiges Programm in irgendeine Methode hineingeben, oder?

Vielen DANK für EURE Antworten!!

lg
Hannes


----------



## mikachu (28. Mrz 2007)

im Konstruktor die AuswahlComponent anzeigen und modal machen.


----------



## e9926044 (28. Mrz 2007)

Wie kann ich das machen, das sagt mir jetzt gar nichts. Was heißt AuswahlComponent  und was modal? 
Ich möchte eher ein Auswahlfenster aufmachen und wenn alle Eingaben getätigt sind dann kann mit einem Button, z.B. Öffnen das Fenster aufgemacht werden.
Ich habe jetzt ein Fenster fertig, mir ist aber nicht ganz klar, wie ich mit NetBeans eben das Auswahlfenster dazumachen kann und sich dieses eben als erste öffnet und dann eben erst mein Fenster.
Vielleicht hat da jemand eine Idee oder einen Link dazu.

Vielen DANK!!


lg
Hannes


----------



## Saxony (28. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,


so in deiner main-Methode öffnest du das AuswahlFenster.


```
public static void main(String[] args) {

    AuswahlFenster ausw = new AuswahlFenster();
}
```

Die Klasse AuswahlFenster sieht in etwa so aus:


```
public class AuswahlFenster extends JFrame implements ActionListener {

    JButton  openButton;

    public AuswahlFenster() {

        // init der ganzen andren Layout-Sachen und Komponenten

        this.openButton = new JButton("open");
        this.openButton.setActionCommand("open");
        this.openButton.addActionListener(this);
    }

    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent ae) {

        if(ae.getActionCommand.equals("open")) {
            
            this.setVisible(false);
            this.dispose();
            
            MeinHauptFenster mhf = new MeinHauptFenster();
        }
    }
}
```

So könnte das als schnelle Lösung erstma aussehen.

bye Saxony


----------



## e9926044 (28. Mrz 2007)

klappt schon, das ist genau das was ich wollte!!

Vielen herzlichen DANK.

lg
Hannes


----------

